# hotplugging of ntfs-3g vols does not work any more [SOLVED]

## alex.blackbit

hi,

i have a ntfs formatted usb hdd, just one partition, my DE is gnome.

after plugging in the drive, i get this from gnome

```
Cannot mount volume.

Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Datastore'.
```

this worked before. i tried some things, but nothing helps. i think this must be some gconf and/or hal problem.

what can i do to make that work again?Last edited by alex.blackbit on Wed Jul 01, 2009 9:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mandas

Try mount it with mount(1) manually to see if it works. If not please attach the exact command you issued on the CLI.

D.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Have you updated something in the mean time ?

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## alex.blackbit

the last time i needed that disk was months ago. so, i _did_ update stuff since then.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Yeah, the underline question was .. did you remember what  :Wink: 

Anyway, can you mount it manually ?

Maxime

----------

## VoidMage

Well, he did not said what ntfs-3g version he's using (as he should),

but I suspect it may be a conflict with 'locale=' option not available

in recent releases.

----------

## alex.blackbit

ntfs-3g version is 2009.3.8.

i can use it through ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /mnt/foo.

if it works with mount i will tell you when i come home.

MaximeG,

i emerged aprox. 6500 packages in the last 6 months.

do you want to have the list?

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Nope it's ok. But thes question worth being posed.

If you remembered, we'd have a clue on what was going on.

Let's wait the result of your test then.

Maxime

----------

## alex.blackbit

ok,

# mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/test works, giving me

```
# mount | grep sdc1

/dev/sdc1 on /mnt/test type ntfs (rw)

#
```

which is the kernel ntfs driver.

after creating a symlink /sbin/ntfs -> /sbin/ntfs-3g mounting gives me

```
# mount | grep sdc1

/dev/sdc1 on /mnt/test type fuseblk (rw,allow_other,blksize=4096)

#
```

which is ntfs3g.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, the change happened in January, so check your gconf keys,

as one of them may still be appending the no longer valid option.

----------

## alex.blackbit

i know, this post is already some days old...

the problem is solved now.

it was indeed *Quote:*   

> but I suspect it may be a conflict with 'locale=' option not available in recent releases.

 

when this thread was current i only did a recursive grep in the gconf relevant directories in ~ and /etc, but did not search with the system configuration editor.

there i found the "locale=" option and deleted it.

thanks for the help everybody.

----------

